# TRT and first cycle



## ebfz (Sep 26, 2014)

I've been running test for the last 6 months. 200mg a week and bumped it up to 600mg a week(200mg EOD). Was wondering what I good cutter would be to run along with my test. I'm down to 290 from about 370~ and I'm ready to get rid of the rest of this fat and trim down so I can start bulking. I'm very new to this so I was wondering what you guys would suggest. Frank has said great things about you guys and I look forward to hearing your advice so I can research and learn what all these different things do for me. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Pinkbear (Sep 26, 2014)

Great job on the fat loss.

But steroids do not cut fat. 
Diet cuts fat...
And cardio 


Just saying don't rely on steroids to do the work for you. Youve come this far just keep it up!

And I ****ing hate frank


----------



## DF (Sep 26, 2014)

I wouldn't rely on compounds to take off the fat.  It's best to adjust the diet & HITT cardio.  You will burn more cals as you increase muscle mass.  


Ask fronk about Tbol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 26, 2014)

At most some ephedrine to speed up the fat loss. But there are some things to consider. If you are very overweight still your heart health may not be so great.  But we can't assume that based on just obesity. You can have high cardio fitness levels and still be overweight.

Are you doing cardio with some intensity a few days per week?


----------



## ebfz (Sep 26, 2014)

Since I started back in the gym I've done a huge amount of weight training. Went through Lee lebradas 12 week lean muscle program and then went to Dorian Yates blood and guts. Now my buddy/trainer and I found what my body likes and do a variation of specific workouts for each muscle group. Ive only been doing HIIT cardio for 20 minutes a week. The fat is literally falling off honestly. I'm not too worried about not losing it because with the intensity that I train at(sorry that sounds cocky, but I don't f*** around) I know it'll be gone in no time. I'm not too worried about the scale anymore. I just want some lean muscle gains because I know that and my complete 180 on my eating habits is the reason I've lost what I've lost. I was initially at 43% BF and I'm down to 34%BF(both according to my scale at home which may be wrong) so still a good ways to go. I know that more muscle mass will burn fat and that's been my main focus since I start. I'm living proof that you don't have to kill yourself with cardio every day to achieve good weight weight loss. Just wanted to see if there is something I could cycle that would push me wen further along my road to success.


----------



## snake (Sep 26, 2014)

Hay Bro!
That's a bit of a jump from 200mg to 600mg, not bad but 400mg could have been your next step. With your weight issue, please keep an eye on your e2. How long have you been on the 600mg and are you using an AI?
Congrads on the weight loss and yes Test can aid in that. It also can give you some additional energy to get off the couch and get some cardio in.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Sep 26, 2014)

About time you made another post! Lol
Keep up the good work brother.

and he's not lying when he says he doesn't play around in the gym...this guy BUSTS ASSSS!
Very inspiring


----------



## ebfz (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks snake! And yea, I figured since my doc was watching my levels Id just jump to 600mg/week. I'm a tad crazy lol. But yes sir I'm currently running anastro. I am currently one of those guys that was told by a local guy that's been running cycles for awhile(with nearly no knowledge whatsoever what he was running) to run certain things. He told me to run tren-a EOD as well and I have been for the last 5 weeks. I recently found out that tren is not the best thing to run for a guy like myself, but since I'm halfway through I've decided to finish out my 12 weeks and then start a good PCT. I know I'll catch a ton of shit for being on tren, but I've already purchased everything so in going to finish it. I just want to know what else I should be taking to help my case since tren is such a potent steriod. 


With all that being said, this is the last cycle I'll be on without knowing exactly what I'm taking and what it can possibly do to me. I no longer want to be the guy that just pins what everyone tells me to and doesn't know a damn thing about it. Thankfully frank has helped me quite a bit and also led me here to you guys. 

Yea frank sorry it took so long lol been a hectic last couple of weeks lol thanks for the kind words! I'm glad I can inspire!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Sep 27, 2014)

You won't have a PCT bro lol
You're on TRT.


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 27, 2014)

Are you running tren to the end of the 12 weeks? What'  dose?


----------



## ebfz (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes I am and it's 100mg/ml so I run 300mg/week of tren a. I also ran t3 for the last 4 weeks and saw an insane drop in day percentage and lbs. was about 4-5% bf dropped and a good 15lbs over the past 5 weeks. I'm trying to learn more and more daily. I don't ever want to blindly pin something again. Call me dumb, but even since I'm running tren I don't need any type of pct? I figured at least drop my test down to 400mg a week. But just wondering why no pct frank. You're the man! Lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Sep 28, 2014)

Lol Pct is only used to restart your natural testosterone production. You are on trt, so there's no need. After your cycle/blast you just drop your test back down to high/normal range.


----------

